# Eroine ed eroi del melodramma



## Leonardo Da Vinci (3 Settembre 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0LRbAOHEs0http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osNHe8qZOGE


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (3 Settembre 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdkrS_RymRU&feature=related


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (3 Settembre 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xTTKq_xCfA&feature=related


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (3 Settembre 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQVMyWrivBc


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (3 Settembre 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4izokepknGw&feature=related


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (4 Settembre 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-jnn-kWmKA&p=A6402023017E9E2C&playnext=1&index=86


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Settembre 2010)

*Non poteva mancare LEI!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngFM1l0P5J8&feature=related


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (4 Settembre 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngFM1l0P5J8&feature=related


 però era del melodramma non del tragimelodramma!


----------



## Mari' (4 Settembre 2010)

*Mi avete provocata? Ed io vi rispondo TIE'*

*Peppe Barra "Idillio 'e merda" di Ferdinando Russo     *​ 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=by8xzLR0Q7Q



*PRECISIPRECISI!*

:mrgreen:​


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (4 Settembre 2010)

ma chi cazzo ti caca...scio' scio' ciucciuett'l!


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Settembre 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> ma chi cazzo ti caca...scio' scio' ciucciuett'l!


Infatti mi chiedo cosa centri lei con questa sezione del forum! :incazzato:


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (4 Settembre 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Infatti mi chiedo cosa centri lei con questa sezione del forum! :incazzato:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARIxAO-eAtY


----------



## Mari' (4 Settembre 2010)

... ma non sono io la Duse del forum  eppure qui lo si afferma  *Sei sempre la nostra duse preferita!* :


http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=76645&postcount=40



Che incontro forunato e' stato il vostro ... da piccioni :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (4 Settembre 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARIxAO-eAtY


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma non sono io la Duse del forum  eppure qui lo si afferma  *Sei sempre la nostra duse preferita!* :
> 
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=76645&postcount=40
> ...


 
Impara a scrivere magari...questa è la sezione culturale no? 

Va a tubare tu con gli oscuri presagi che tanto ti rispettano, (ora come in passato, giusto? :rotfl::rotfl..e i pinciatori a cui tutto va bene! :up:


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (4 Settembre 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Impara a scrivere magari...questa è la sezione culturale no?
> 
> Va a tubare tu con gli oscuri presagi che tanto ti rispettano, (ora come in passato, giusto? :rotfl::rotfl..e i pinciatori a cui tutto va bene! :up:


 senza contare che gli oscuri presagi vengono utilizzati nemmeno tanto oscuramente come arieti (direi caproni) di sfondamento per fare il lavoro sporco che non si riesce a fare da soli in maniera chiara e trasparente. e il bello è che nemmeno se ne accorge. ma capisco con tutte quelle botte in testa per sfondare non è che si possa pretendere più di tanto.:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (4 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Peppe Barra "Idillio 'e merda" di Ferdinando Russo     *
> ​
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (4 Settembre 2010)

*tale e quale*


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (10 Settembre 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PVyld0ubpo&feature=fvsr


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (10 Settembre 2010)

Bellini...un genio!


----------

